# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  E.anthonyi

## berksmike

These were one of the first frog species I started keeping a few years back and Ive always had a soft spot for them. I think they are much underated - lovely colouring, bold, active and with a beautiful (if very loud!) call. They are explosive breeders too.
Heres a few pictures:



Bit too randy in their film cannisters:



Males guarding eggs:





Male Transporting:





Tadpoles deposited in the pool in their viv:





Various froglets:





Male calling his heart out:

YouTube - Dart frog Call - Epipedobates anthonyi

Hope you enjoy!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## bshmerlie

Thanks for sharing. Sounds like you've had a lot of success with them.  Why don't you check out the contest we're having?
Http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...-articles.html

I would love to see you participate.

----------


## berksmike

Thanks - will get writing!

----------


## bshmerlie

No thank you....this will be great Im looking forward to it.  Remember the contest runs through the end of May...you've got plenty of time.  And you've already got some great breeding shots.  I would like some more in depth as to how you're raising all of these tad poles and froglets. :Big Grin:

----------


## Leefrogs

Way awsome, I love seeing that hard working papa with a whole bunch of tads on him. 
I'd say that's a photo fir photo of the month. Or even the first one with all the eggs!  JUST SUPER :Big Applause:

----------


## Eric Walker

indeed great shots.  

I think I remember seeing the photo of them in the film can on dendroworld a bit back. 

anthonyi sure are an incredable frog.

----------


## Kurt

Great, I just added another frog to my want list. Thanks a lot! lol

----------


## clownonfire

They are wonderful. I actually pondered getting some Epipedobates tricolor from UE before investing almost full in terribs.... But these are quite something. Congrats.

----------


## berksmike

Thanks guys - they really are a great frog.
Have posted a caresheet i rustled up in the care sheet section - did try and post another video clip of mine but couldnt get it to embed in the message for some reason  :Confused:

----------


## clownonfire

> Thanks guys - they really are a great frog.
> Have posted a caresheet i rustled up in the care sheet section - did try and post another video clip of mine but couldnt get it to embed in the message for some reason


Read your caresheet yesterday. Congrats, and really nice.

----------

